# Grip Failing on deads



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi guys just after some advice on increasing grip strength as this is really holding my deadlift back even with the use of straps any advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

what kind of weight are you shifting, and what grip do you use?

you could try dropping the straps and using chalk to improve grip more directly (you may have to drop weight too)

use a thicker bar to work grip harder

try using alternative grip if you don't already

hook grip is supposed to be good too, but painful until you are used to it


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

try plate pinches mate to increse grip strength


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I have exactly the same problem.

Tried alternated grip, but don't get the same feeling as when I do double overhand


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

use chalk and straps bud works well


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

How can it fail with straps,even if your grip comes away usually the straps are still holding the bar.


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

My gym is like a greenhouse so i bought some MP liquid chalk, its awesome, no mess and you hardly need any at all.


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> How can it fail with straps,even if your grip comes away usually the straps are still holding the bar.


+1 that what i was thinking.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Well the gym was red hot last night and the bar wasn't the most knurled. I was deaslifting 230kgs got 2 reps could have got 4 but my grip felt like it was going.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

StJocKIII said:


> My gym is like a greenhouse so i bought some MP liquid chalk, its awesome, no mess and you hardly need any at all.


 Thanks mate i will give this a shot :thumb:


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

all good advice there mate i'd personally ditch the straps and just use chalk you will have to drop down your weights but grip strength will come up so quickly


----------



## TAT 70 (Jun 26, 2005)

Thick bar & plate pinching should sort u out mate.

Maybe even a little wrist work.

:thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Which way around the bar do you put the straps mate? Sounds like a silly question I know but if you put the strap under the bar (counter-clockwise) first as you wrap then the bar moving away from your palm as your grip goes serves to actually increase the tension in the strap and make your grip more secure.

With the strap going 'clock-wise' around the bar it just unravels as your grip goes.


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

defdaz said:


> Which way around the bar do you put the straps mate? Sounds like a silly question I know but if you put the strap under the bar (counter-clockwise) first as you wrap then the bar moving away from your palm as your grip goes serves to actually increase the tension in the strap and make your grip more secure.
> 
> With the strap going 'clock-wise' around the bar it just unravels as your grip goes.


 does he not want to increase his grip strength and using wrist straps will not help with that as i said in my previous post drop the weight a little chalk up and your grip will improve rapidly


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

What about those whizzy locking straps (SCHIEK) - mate has a set of those, I thought they were really gimmicky until I tried them... :cool2:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

I use these: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-Weight-Lifting-Gym-Gloves-REEBOK-GRIPMASTER-Blue_W0QQitemZ160343408737QQcmdZViewItemQQimsxZ20090621?IMSfp=TL090621145002r31666 which ease off all the knarly-ness - the bar still sits in my grip but it's pulling on my fingers rather than trying to tear my plams to shreds.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Just get some chalk. Have you been deadlifting this whole time without it?


----------



## infrared (Jun 30, 2009)

Chalk balls are better than loose chalk. Climbing shops or eBay.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Are your straps old? They do wear away over time and are not just as effective. Im talking years though!


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

straps are for pussies


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

liquid chalk on myprotein.. 4quid ish but well worth it..


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

chalk will help. but straps... just plain NO

all the ppl who use straps will have underperforming forearms and grip in general. drop the weight down a bit (maybe 160k) and start doing some double overhand deadlifting!!!!!!

there isnt much, thats more impressive than seeing some ****off big forearms popping out of a shirt instead of little strap-using matchsticks.

if you wanna embelish, plate pinching has been mentioned. for finger strength theres a lil contraption called the eagles claw too.

but for grip, double overhand deads are king. ditch straps if your thinking of using them. if you gotta use straps your back isnt strong enough anyways, theres a very strong mind-muscle link to the grip, train it, you will win


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

quid chalk, i started with it last week as i got sick of sweaty hands lettign me down on deads

bang on pal


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

siovrhyl said:


> straps are for pussies


hell yeah!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Chalk all the way.

For increased grip strength - try doing chins. Whenever I do these, my grip always goes before my strength.


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

i think you should only use straps when your doing 10+ reps try using a thick bar use shed load of calk and have your thumbs the same way as your fingers this locks the bar in and grip never becomes an issue


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Some gyms don't allow chalk. Also, large forearms detract from upper arm size so for bodybuilders you don't really want your forearms getting too big. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

I say just use straps its far safer on your bicep plus alternating grip stimulates both sides of the back a bit differently. I have pulled 410kg from my knees with out straps my grip is never an issue but these days i use straps because its safer.....your doing bodybuilding not powerlifting.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I always struggled with grip when using straps as it unravelled. Tried yesterday and grip didn't fail

Strap snapped though so need a replacement- any suggestions?


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

I've got some Schiek straps, a bit pricey but they've lasted for ages and don't make you look like you've been self-harming after a heavy session.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

What price are we talking?

Mine were Maximuscle.


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

Con said:


> I say just use straps its far safer on your bicep plus alternating grip stimulates both sides of the back a bit differently. I have pulled 410kg from my knees with out straps my grip is never an issue but these days i use straps because its safer.....your doing bodybuilding not powerlifting.


You just broke my heart... :confused1:


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

I recently bought some liquid chalk and by god what difference it makes. My grip was failing badly because of sweat not because my grip was poor, so i used straps on almost all of my back exercises. Now the straps are left at home and the liquid chalk comes with me to the gym, would never train without it again.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

Porky Pie said:


> You just broke my heart... :confused1:


Don't mind me i am just annoyed that my low back never seems up to deadlifting at the moment

Lol, i will also add that imo strap using deadlifts count for nothing as the grip is the hardest part but if your doing bodybuilding then you dont care how strong you are and should use straps.....just dont brag about your pulling power.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

What is hook grip???


----------

